# Blue point nots be showable?



## whiskylollipop

Why judges no likes cowor of my furs? WACISTS! They makes me cwy!







No is okay Mer-Mer, me likes cowor of your furs. Is vewy pwetty furs. Me licks it bootiful okay?






No listens to silly judges. I wuvs you.


----------



## Zaiya

Aww, so cute! Too bad they didn't like the color, I think that both of them are adorable!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aw, they are so cute! I'm sorry the judges didn't like their color. I think they are beautiful bunnies with beautiful coats!


----------



## whiskylollipop

Haha, no I didn't actually take them to a show, they're far from show quality. It's just that I found out recently that the blue point colouring is a disqualification for shows, for some reason! Aw, what. It's okay Merlin, I think your fur colour is fabulous. *snuggles*


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, I thought you had actually taken them to a show. They are handsome rabbits.


----------



## Zaiya

What do you mean disqualification? I didn't know that a color variety could be a DQ...


----------



## whiskylollipop

Aw Elise -blush- you're too kind. The buns must've seen your post, cause they're preening for England right now.

Zaiya: I'm not in the showing circle so I could be wrong, but from what I read, lilac point, choc point, frosted pearl and blue point bunnies are not showable?


----------



## Azerane

whiskylollipop said:


> Aw Elise -blush- you're too kind. The buns must've seen your post, cause they're preening for England right now.
> 
> Zaiya: I'm not in the showing circle so I could be wrong, but from what I read, lilac point, choc point, frosted pearl and blue point bunnies are not showable?



It may just be in particular breeds that those colours aren't showable, it's certainly the case for some cat and dog breeds that you can only have certain colour combinations and anything else is automatic disqualification.

They're adorable


----------



## woahlookitsme

Your buns actually look like sable points to me. 

Rabbits are only disqualified for having an unrecognized color (this means a breeder has not gone through the certificate of development process to get the color recognized). In the US blue, chocolate, and lilac points are showable holland lops and are shown with solids. The same goes with frosty.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Isn't sable a dark brown though? Or is that seal? Mer-bug's dark points are more of a cool-toned charcoal. I'd be willing to bet his brother is a broken sable though, his dark spots are more brownish.


----------



## woahlookitsme

not siamese sable. Sable point is a different color.

The top picture is a Siamese sable and the bottom is a sable point. I say sable point because of the shading around the sides of your bun. Pointed rabbits such as blue points are supposed to have a white body with blue points being the nose, ears, feet and tail. The sides are not supposed to be shaded.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Or i could be totally false as far as suggesting sable point. Im not sure because I do see the hint of blueish. They are so adorable though!


----------



## whiskylollipop

I found this picture of a blue point on http://flopsylops.webs.com/colorgroups.htm - exact same bluey tint as Merlin has, with shading on the body. Cept Merls has darker ears.


----------



## whiskylollipop

I have to add that Merlin's body shading has been steadily disappearing though. Here's some comparison photos from when he was much younger and darker to now.


----------

